# Starting out tool list and Questions



## Bellzy (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey everyone i've been lurking here for awhile now this is my first post. I am going to be leaving the renovation company of which i have been at for 13yrs to do my own thing. We did everything from framing to painting i would like to concentrate more on interior finish work taping and trim work. Im young enough and dont mind paying for the nice columbia stuff as i hope it will last me a long time. Here is a list of the tools i would like to get to do the taping and was wondering what yous thought and had a few questions. Thanks in advance.

Questions:
(1)I dont have experience with a bazooka (used the BTE super taper) is there much of a learning curve

(2)Are the columbia angle heads worth the extra money i've only used the BTE flushers.

(3)can the columbia compound tube be used with the angle heads?

(4)Does anyone have experince with the Graco texspray RTX 650 i like the idea of not having a hopper but wondered how well they worked.

(5)I live i Stratford Ontario and have been looking at getting them from Walltools.com but is there going to be a big suprise of additional costs to come across the border?

(6)For some of the kithchener and london guys is there anywhere to go look and actually hold some of this stuff in my hand before i buy it? 



Columbia Taping Tools Taping Set (COL-TAPING)
1 x Columbia Taping Tools Automatic Taper (COL-TAPER) $0.00
1 x Columbia Taping Tools Corner Roller (COL-CR) $0.00
1 x Columbia Taping Tools ReachLine 4-8 ft. Extendable Corner Roller Handle (COL-CREXTL) $90.00
1 x Columbia Taping Tools 3 in. Angle Head (COL-3CF) $0.00
1 x Columbia Taping Tools ReachLine 4-8 ft. Extendable Angle Head Handle (COL-AHEXTL) $99.00
(1) FREE Loading Pump:
1 x Columbia Taping Tools Quick Clean Mud Pump (COL-HMP) $0.00
1 x Columbia Taping Tools Gooseneck (COL-GN) $0.00
$1,988.00 $1,988.00

Columbia Taping Tools 3.5 in. Angle Head (COL-35CF)
$398.00 

Columbia Taping Tools 42 in. Compound Mud Tube (COL-CMT42)
$187.00 

Marshalltown 7" Broad Knife - 18" long (MTT-BK385)
$9.79

Senco DuraSpin Screwdriver System (SEN-DS200-AC)
$113.99

Graco TexSpray RTX 650 Texture Sprayer (GRA-254973)
$429.00

Homax 6500 Drywall Taping Tool Banjo (HOM-6500)
$39.99


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Which tool do you want to try????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

There's woolattts in london, who just started selling Columbia stuff, their on hwy 100 (think they call it vets memorial now???). then win roc,(off the 401) Brian deals DM, Can-am and has used stuff at his home/shop.

http://www.woollatt.com/

Few points , zook is more for a full time taper, you will survive with the chit bucket, but best to use the tin heads with it.


----------



## Bellzy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks 2buck 
i am going to check those places out i would like to just see some of that stuff in person and see how it feels in my hands do any of the places let you try the anything out. Im hoping to get into the taping more full time. I have the homax on the list for smaller jobs then i have been looking at the the zook and angle heads for bigger jobs hoping to do full houses.


----------

